# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  فرمان netstate

## shahpari

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید شبکه

راستش من اطلاعات زیادی در زمینه شبکه ندارم میخواستم دوستان لطف کنن و در مورد

دستور netstate یا netstat(دقیقا نمی دونم) برام توضیح بدن

اگر اشتباه نکنم این دستور باید در خط فرمان داس نوشته بشه و توسط اون کاربر می تونه 

تشخیص بده هک شده یا خیر؛( اگر اشتباه میکنم اصلاح بفرمایید)

ممنون

----------


## shahpari

کسی نمی تونه کمکی بکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

راستی درستش همون netstat هست.

----------


## __Genius__

ببخشید آخه netstat چه ربطی به هک شدن تا نشدن داره ؟ :)
این دستور برای نمایش آمار مربوط به پروتکل TCP/IP هست و مشخصات کلیه connection های فعلی شبکه شما رو نمایش میده .
توی cmd بزن netstat -help .
بهت کمک میکنه ...

----------


## shahpari

> ببخشید آخه netstat چه ربطی به هک شدن تا نشدن داره ؟ :)
> این دستور برای نمایش آمار مربوط به پروتکل TCP/IP هست و مشخصات کلیه connection های فعلی شبکه شما رو نمایش میده .
> *توی cmd بزن netstat -help .*
> *بهت کمک میکنه* ...


خدا رو شکر بالاخره یکی جواب ما رو داد :لبخند گشاده!: 

ببخشید چه کمکی می کنه؟
فقط یه سری توضیح در مورد دستور؟! :خیلی عصبانی: 

اگه netstat ربطی به هک نداره پس نمی تونه هیچ کمکی به من بکنه

----------


## shahpari

چقدر قسمت شبکه سوت و کوره 

تو قسمت وی بی کافیه یه سئوال پرسیده بشه اونوقت هر کی با همون اطلاعات کمش 
یه چیزی میگه و یه نظری میده اون دوستی هم که براش سئوال پیش اومده راغب میشه 
خیلی جدی تر دنبال سئوالش بره ولی اینجا ....
به هر حال یکی از دوستان تخصصشون در زمینه برنامه نویسی هست تا حدودی منو راهنمایی کردن اینجا قرارش میدم تا اگه کسی این تاپیک رو نگاه کرد بهمون نخنده

"از دستور netstat -n شما می تونید پورتهای باز کامپیوترتون رو ببینید . اگر هنوز به سایتی متصل نیستید و بیش از دو پورت باز در کامپیوترتون در حال شنود (esteblish ) هست قطعا شخص دیگری از کامپیوترتون استفاده میکنه نمونه ای از این نرم افزارها : sub7,netscape,keylogger"

----------


## __Genius__

مورد اول : شما پرسیدی دستور netstat چی کار میکنه من هم دقیقاً جمله و تعریف خود شرکت مایکروسافت رو از این برنامه براتون زدم :)
اینجا رو دقت کن :
Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP network connections.
مورد دوم : 
از تعریف پیداست که با آرگومانها خیلی کارها رو میشه انجام داد .
مورد سوم : شما دقیقاً ذکر کردی که netstat -n چی کار میکنه که من توضیح مفصل به شما بدم ؟
بعد هم همیشه اینو یادت باشه این برنامه برای این نوشته نشده که فقط شما باهاش بررسی کنی که keylogger روی سیستمت داری یا نه !
بعد هم دوست برنامه نویس شما بسیار به شما اشتباه جواب دادن :)



> "از دستور netstat -n شما می تونید پورتهای باز کامپیوترتون رو ببینید . اگر هنوز به سایتی متصل نیستید و بیش از دو پورت باز در کامپیوترتون در حال شنود (esteblish ) هست قطعا شخص دیگری از کامپیوترتون استفاده میکنه نمونه ای از این نرم افزارها : sub7,netscape,keylogger"


ببخشید سرویسهای مربوط به شبکه وقتی روی سیستم local شما Enable هستن وقتی دارن پورتی رو listen میکنن مثل telnet که پورت 23 رو listen میکنه اونقوت معلوم میشه که کسی به سیستم شما دسترسی داره درسته ؟ ;) . 

دوست داری الان یه فحش دیگه هم بدی ؟ 
توی پست قبلی که بدهکار شدم :)

----------


## shahpari

این چه حرفیه دوست عزیز 
بنده از این که شما جوابم رو دادید بسیار سپاسگذارم

امیدوارم از لحن صحبتم ناراحت نشده باشید

به هر حال اگه اطلاعات بیشتری در زمینه هک به من بدید بسیار ممنون میشم

با تشکر

----------


## __Genius__

سلام دوست عزیز .
خواهش میکنم ، مشکلی نیست من هم جسارت کردم یه شوخی کوچیک با شما کردم . :بامزه: 
من نمیتونم تا قبل از 50 پست پیغام خصوصی بدم ، اگه در مورد هک و امنیت و ... سوالی داشتین پیغام خصوصی بدین در خدمتتون هستم  :لبخند:

----------


## shahpari

سلام

لطفا بفرمایید من از چه راههایی می تونم بفهمم که هک شدم یا خیر؟؟ 
و  چطوری متوجه بشم از چه طریقی هک شدم ؟؟؟

----------


## mehrzad007

اگر مشکل شما بیشتر همین هک شدنه و نمیخوایید در مورد شبکه اطلاعاتی کسب کنید می تونید از یه فایر وال استفاده کنید و یه ویروس یاب اپ تو دیت . تقریبا خیالتون می تونه راحت باشه ...

----------


## shahpari

راستش قبلا یه همچین مشکلی داشتم ولی شکر خدا حل شد

به همین دلیل یه مدتی تو این فکر هستم که در زمینه شبکه اطلاعات داشته باشم

از آنتی ویروس node32 هم استفاده می کنم (البته همیشه update هم میشه) ولی شنیدم زیاد مفید نیست

راستی جناب mehrzad007 از مقالتون(ربط آبنبات با هک ) هم استفاده کردیم

----------


## maryam_vb

> اگر مشکل شما بیشتر همین هک شدنه و نمیخوایید در مورد شبکه اطلاعاتی کسب کنید می تونید از یه فایر وال استفاده کنید و یه ویروس یاب اپ تو دیت . تقریبا خیالتون می تونه راحت باشه ...


سلام
فرض کنید یکی ازمون بخواد که چک کنیم که آیا سیستمش هک شده یا نه ، ما به عنوان کارشناس! چه طوری میتونیم این مورد رو تشخیص بدیم؟ شما چه راه کار هایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## maryam_vb

*یاری اندر کس نمی بینم یاران را چه شد ...*

----------


## sinpin

> سلام
> فرض کنید یکی ازمون بخواد که چک کنیم که آیا سیستمش هک شده یا نه ، ما به عنوان کارشناس! چه طوری میتونیم این مورد رو تشخیص بدیم؟ شما چه راه کار هایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟


+ دیدن لیست برنامه های در حال اجرا مثلا با دستور TaskList در خط فرمان
+ دیدن برنامه های موجود در استارتاپ ویندوز (از طریق : رجیستری یا msconfig یا system.ini و ...)
+ میزان کارکرد پراسسور در زمانهای مختلف و میزان نامنظم بودن اون در شرایط بیکاری سیستم (معمولا + سیستمهایی که درصد کار پراسسور رو در اونها بالا و یا بصورت متناوب بالا و پایین است حاکی از یک عملیات پشت پرده است)
+ استفاده از برنامه هایی جایگزین task manager با قابلیت نمایش جزییات بیشتر (مانند :Security Task Manager) 
مشاهده ی نحوه ی
+ و ...

----------


## __Genius__

> سلام
> فرض کنید یکی ازمون بخواد که چک کنیم که آیا سیستمش هک شده یا نه ، ما به عنوان کارشناس! چه طوری میتونیم این مورد رو تشخیص بدیم؟ شما چه راه کار هایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟



سلام .
برای موارد فوق راههای زیادی وجود داره که برخی از اونها رو دوستمون توی پست بالائی اشاره کردن .
دیگر راهها بهره گیری از firewall ها هستن ، کنترل ترافیک ، مشاهده لاگهای سیستم و لاگهای نرم افزارها / سخت افزارهای امنیتی ...
ولی یکی از بهترین راهها راه اندازی Honeypot  هست که به صورت real time میتونین حرکات نفوذگر رو زیر نظر بگیرین .
از طریق لاگهای بسیار جالبی که تهیه میکنه براحتی میشه فهمید چه اتفاقاتی توی سیستم رخ داده .
مورد دیگه که بسیار موثر هست استفاده از sniffer هاست و تکنیک Sniffing که بر اساس اون سرویس خاصی رو مثلاً sniff میکنین که ببینین چه اتفاقاتی رخ میده .
خود سیستم عامل ویندوز هم (اگه از کاربران ویندوز باشین) با استفاده از Event Viewer ها میتونه به شما کمک زیادی بکنه .
برای مثال هم میشه نرم افزار Snort رو نام برد که به عنوان یک سیستم IDS / Sniffer میتونه به شما کمک کنه برای Aduditing برای ردگیری هکرها و ...

----------


## maryam_vb

یعنی هکر، برنامه مخربشو تو سیستم قربانی کپی میکنه ، در این صورت سیستمی که دارای اینترنت با سرعت پایینتری هست کمتر در معرض تخریب قرار داره، درسته؟

یه سوال دیگه هکر از طریق Address IP عمل میکنه و با هر بار متصل شدن به اینترنت آدرس جدیدی به کاربر(سیستم های خانگی) داده میشه، سوال اینجاست که حالا هکر چه طوری میتونه سیستم مورد نظرشو تشخیص بده؟  

_(دوستان، اگه سوالاتم خیلی مبتدیه معذرت میخوام چون اطلاعاتم در مورد شبکه کمه.)_

----------


## shahpari

> یعنی هکر، برنامه مخربشو تو سیستم قربانی کپی میکنه ، در این صورت سیستمی که دارای اینترنت با سرعت پایینتری هست کمتر در معرض تخریب قرار داره، درسته؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه هکر از طریق Address IP عمل میکنه و با هر بار متصل شدن به اینترنت آدرس جدیدی به کاربر(سیستم های خانگی) داده میشه، سوال اینجاست که حالا هکر چه طوری میتونه سیستم مورد نظرشو تشخیص بده؟ 
> 
> _(دوستان، اگه سوالاتم خیلی مبتدیه معذرت میخوام چون اطلاعاتم در مورد شبکه کمه.)_


دقیقا من هم میخواستم همینو بپرسم مریم جان

ممنون کارمو راحت کردی

----------


## sinpin

> یعنی هکر، برنامه مخربشو تو سیستم قربانی کپی میکنه ، در این صورت سیستمی که دارای اینترنت با سرعت پایینتری هست کمتر در معرض تخریب قرار داره، درسته؟


 اصولا همینطوره




> یه سوال دیگه هکر از طریق Address IP عمل میکنه و با هر بار متصل شدن به اینترنت آدرس جدیدی به کاربر(سیستم های خانگی) داده میشه


اون آی پی متغیر یک valid ip نیست و به درد هکر نمیخوره مگر اینکه به سرورهای isp‌ هم بنوعی نفوذ داشته باشه (در کل کار ساده ای نیست)



> سوال اینجاست که حالا هکر چه طوری میتونه سیستم مورد نظرشو تشخیص بده؟


 بسته به نوع برنامه مخرب - هر زمان که victim به اینترنت متصل میشه اطلاعاتی برای هکر فرستاده میشه.
که این اطلاعات و نحوه و زمان ارسال اونها قبلا تنظیم شده اند. مثلا میتونه تمام keystroke های کاربر رو در حالت آفلاین در فایلی ذخیره و زمان آنلاین شدن اون رو به ایمیل دلخواه ارسال کنه و ...

----------


## maryam_vb

> سیستمی که دارای اینترنت با سرعت پایینتری هست کمتر در معرض تخریب قرار داره، درسته؟





> اصولا همینطوره


خوبه لااقل یه دونه مزیت تو dial up پیدا کردیم!

----------


## shahpari

من یه سئوال دیگه هم دارم
در نظر بگیرید که دو نفر از طریق مسنجر در حال صحبت با هم هستن( و متاسفانه یکی از این دو هکر هست)

حالا اون هکر چطوری از طریق به دست آوردن ip طرف مقابل میتونه آیدی قربانی رو ببنده

منظورم از بستن آیدی تغییر رمز نیست

----------


## sinpin

> حالا اون هکر چطوری از طریق به دست آوردن ip طرف مقابل میتونه آیدی قربانی رو ببنده
> منظورم از بستن آیدی تغییر رمز نیست


فکر نمیکنم نیازی به ip باشه،
یادمه یک زمانی برنامه های زیادی بود با نامهای yahoo booter, yahoo bomber یا yid locker و ... که کافی بود شما یاهو آیدی طرف رو بهش میدادید تا اون رو لاک، بمبارون و یا معلق کنه.
من خیلی وقته از این دست برنامه ها ندیدم و نمیدونم که آیا هنوز استفاده میشن یا خیر.

----------


## shahpari

با تشکر از جوابتون جناب مدیر

گویا هنوز استفاده میشه

در ضمن من تو چند تا پست قبلی هم بهش اشاره کردم که روی سیستمم انتی ویروس 
(آپدیت) هم داشتم و اینکه چه کاری از دست فرد برمیاد که با این قبیل برنامه ها 
کسی دیگه نتونه آیدی رو ببنده؛ آیا اصلا راهی وجو داره؟؟

----------


## __Genius__

سلام ،
داشتن آنتی ویروس خیلی نمیتونه به تشخیص برنامه هایی با امکاناتی که بهش اشاره کردین کمک کنه ...
اولاً برنامه های یاهو به صورت معمول با توجه به عملکردی که دارن به عنوان یه برنامه غیر قانونی (در برابر سیستم های امنیتی) شناخته نمیشن ...
عملاً یک برنامه آنتی ویروس هر چقدر هم قوی باشه واقعاً با بهره گیری از چه متدی میخواد جلوی اجرا شدن یا Yahoo locker رو بگیره ؟  :لبخند: 
نکته بعدی : این نوع بازیها تقریباً عمرشون به سر رسیده و با سیستم هایی که یاهو اخیراً تعبیه کرده برای قسمتهای مختلف ( بخصوص Mail server ) دیگه عملاً این برنامه ها کار کرد خودشون رو از دست دادن ...
در ضمن ؛ راه های زیادی هم وجود داره که شما یک برنامه رو اجرا کنین روی یک سیستم و سیستم های دفاعی / امنیتی نتونن چیزی تشخیص بدن .
Encryption یکی از راه هاست ...
راه دیگه استفاده از پکرهای قوی هست ... 
و چندین راه دیگه ...

برای جلوگیری از Run شدن نرم افزارهایی که توی مد Stealth هم کار میکنن بهترین راه استفاده از سیستم های Anti keystroke logger هست که توی مد kernel کد زده شدن ...

و اما جواب دوستمون Shahpari در مورد صحبت دو نفر که یکیشون هکر هست :
بدست آوردن IP برای نفوذ و دسترسی به سیستم استفاده میشه .
برای Lock کردن ID توی یاهو از نرم افزارهای ID Locker باید استفاده کنین . ( که دیگه با اوصافی که در مورد سیستم های یاهو براتون گفتم الان دیگه عملاً غیر ممکن هست ) .
IP دوستتون که توی یاهو بدست بیاد ، از طریق اون میتونین OS Fingerprint بکنین ... از طریق شناخت اون سرویس ها رو برای Vulnerable بودن تست کنین و پورتها رو چک کنین و الی آخر که دسترسی به Shell بگیرین .
بعد هم به نظر خود شما از طریق آدرس IP واقعا میشه یک ID یاهو رو Lock کرد ؟ اصلاً منطقی هست ؟ :لبخند:   تازه اون هم آدرس IP که شما مرتباً Lease میکنین !

----------


## shahpari

> برای Lock کردن ID توی یاهو از نرم افزارهای ID Locker باید استفاده کنین . ( که دیگه با اوصافی که در مورد سیستم های یاهو براتون گفتم الان دیگه عملاً غیر ممکن هست ) .


ولی جناب Genuis عزیز؛ یکی تونست این کار رو روی آیدی من انجام بده
پس غیر ممکن هم ممکنه




> IP دوستتون که توی یاهو بدست بیاد ، از طریق اون میتونین OS Fingerprint بکنین ... از طریق شناخت اون سرویس ها رو برای Vulnerable بودن تست کنین و پورتها رو چک کنین و الی آخر که دسترسی به Shell بگیرین .


این اصطلاحات واقعا نا آشناست :گیج: 




> بعد هم به نظر خود شما از طریق آدرس IP واقعا میشه یک ID یاهو رو Lock کرد ؟ اصلاً منطقی هست ؟ تازه اون هم آدرس IP که شما مرتباً Lease میکنین!


من فکر می کردم که  هکر با به دست آوردن ip من تونسته یه فایل یا یه برنامه خاصی رو روی
 سیستمم اجرا کنه و بعد با هر بار وصل شدنم به اینترنت از ورودم با آیدیم جلوگیری کنه

در ضمن آیا از طریق ارسال یه پیغام که مضمونش رو دقیقا یادم نیست هم میشه سیستمی
 هک بشه؟؟
open url .... 
که دو کلید yes  و no داره و با هر بار کلیک روی yes کاربر از مسنجر خارج بشه ...

ببخشید که سئوالاتم سطحی هست ولی باید برام روشن بشه :خیلی عصبانی: 

راستی از دوستان اگر کسی مقاله یا لینکی رو می شناسه که میتونه به تازه کارای شبکه کمک کنه لطفا دریغ نکنه

ممنون

----------


## sinpin

> راستی از دوستان اگر کسی مقاله یا لینکی رو می شناسه که میتونه به تازه کارای شبکه کمک کنه لطفا دریغ نکنه


سایتها و انجمن های فارسی زبان زیادی هستند که میتونید برای این موارد (امنیت و شبکه) به اونها مراجعه کنید، مانند :
http://www.persiannetworks.com/
http://forums.simorgh-ev.com
http://websecurity.ir/

----------


## shahpari

ممنون ازلینک هایی که گذاشتید

----------


## maryam_vb

سلام دوستان

 :ناراحت: من به مشکل اساسی برخوردم :

امروز رو صفحه desktop ، دو تا shortcut به نام های the doctor و XXX با آیکنی خاص رو مشاهده کردم.که متعلق به برنامه ای 30kb ای با نام Internet.exe در مسیر c:\windows بود و همچنین کانکشنی به نام XXX به کانکشن های اینترنت سیستم اضافه شده بود که در قسمت username و password هیچ مقداری نداشت و phonenumber اون هم فکر کنم **** یا xxxx ( ترکیب عددی نداشت) بود . 
که برنامه internet .exe همین کانکشن رو جهت اتصال به اینترنت اجرا میکرد.

در ضمن:



> میزان کارکرد پراسسور در زمانهای مختلف و میزان نامنظم بودن اون در شرایط بیکاری سیستم (معمولا + سیستمهایی که درصد کار پراسسور رو در اونها بالا و یا بصورت متناوب بالا و پایین است حاکی از یک عملیات پشت پرده است)


دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم یعنی در زمان بیکاری سیستم USB Usage history تغییرات متناوبی بین 0 تا 30% رو نشون میده.
و ...
 :افسرده: حالا باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## sinpin

> حالا باید چی کار کنم؟


بهتره ویندوزتون رو عوض کنید.
نمیدونم برنامه هایی مثل Norton Ghost و ... رو میشناسید یا نه ؟ با چینین نرم افزارهای میتونید از پارتیشن ویندوزتون یک Image بگیرید.
یعنی یکبار ویندوز و درایورها و تمامی برنامه های مورد نیازتون رو نصب میکنید و قبل از اتصال به هیچ شبکه ای یا اجرای برنامه های مشکوک از اون یک clear image میگیرید. بعد هر موقع که ویندوز شما دچار مشکل شد میتونید اون ایمیج رو در عرض چند دقیقه برگردونید.

----------


## maryam_vb

> بهتره ویندوزتون رو عوض کنید.
> نمیدونم برنامه هایی مثل Norton Ghost و ... رو میشناسید یا نه ؟ با چینین نرم افزارهای میتونید از پارتیشن ویندوزتون یک Image بگیرید.


نه نمیدونستم ، میشه چند مورد دیگه از این نرم افزار ها رو معرفی کنید شاید تو آرشیو برنامه هام داشته باشم.
حجم برنامه Norton Ghost چقدر هست ؟ (جهت DownLoad)

به نظر شما سیستمم دچار ویروس شده یا علاوه بر اون ممکنه اطلاعاتم هم دزدیده شده باشه؟

_با تشکر..._

----------


## sinpin

> نه نمیدونستم ، میشه چند مورد دیگه از این نرم افزار ها رو معرفی کنید شاید تو آرشیو برنامه هام داشته باشم.
> حجم برنامه Norton Ghost چقدر هست ؟ (جهت DownLoad)


معروفترینها این دو هستند :
*Acronis True Image
**Norton Ghost*
http://www.techsupportalert.com/driv...ng-reviews.htm

اگر میخواهید دانلود کنید HirenCD رو دانلود کنید با حجم نزدیک به 80 مگابایت که یک سی دی bootable است که هردوی اون نرم افزارها + ‌ابزارهای مفید دیگه ای رو داره:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ad&btnG=Search



> به نظر شما سیستمم دچار ویروس شده یا علاوه بر اون ممکنه اطلاعاتم هم دزدیده شده باشه؟


 بله - بهتره کلمات عبور خودتون رو عوض کنید.

----------


## shahpari

اول باید از دوستان عذر خواهی کنم که این تاپیک یه کم طولانی شده ولی به راهنمایی نیاز دارم در زمینه عکس ضمیمه شده

نمی دونم با وجود firwall و انتی ویروس بازم چه جوری یکی میتونه منو هک کنه :متفکر: 
ولی مطمئنم با این عکس یه ارتباطی داره

اصلا مسئله قفل شدن آیدی یا مثلا دزدیده شدن اطلاعات یا ... برام مهم نیست این برام سئواله که اشکال کار من کجاست ؟!

ممنون

----------


## shahpari

از دوستان کسی نمی خواد کمک کنه؟؟؟!! :گریه:

----------

